# Pendelum Cast????



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Can somone please explain the pendelum cast or show some pics


Thanks 
matt


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Google Pendelum casting. tons of write ups and vidoes


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*a solid place to view*

http://www.neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Matt,

In just over 4 weeks Sportcast USA will hold the first tourney of the year in Shallotte NC. It's only a couple of hours south of you. If you would like to see some good pendulum casters then come on down. Friday is practice day. You will learn MUCH more from seeing it first hand and the guys will give you all the help you can stand!!!!

http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showforum=4

Lots of fun,

Tommy


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I didn't go to a tournament, but met up with one of the guy from the sport, LarryB. Very nice guy I must say. He took time and showed me the very detailed. I casted my personal best on Saturday and seeing him hit over 200yards with ease. Awesome, you should come out.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*yo Crawdaddy....*

SO...What did you hit?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I met Larry at Bull Run on Sat too, real nice guy and his pendelum cast was literally out of site. great meeting Crawfish and Cloud9 too who both casted real good as well. Let me know if you guys go this weekend...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> SO...What did you hit?


Well, further than you for sure.    

btw... it was nice meeting all of you and thanks to LarryB again for the tips.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Well, further than you for sure.
> 
> btw... it was nice meeting all of you and thanks to LarryB again for the tips.


So what ur saying is ...ur short pegs you call legs..didn't measure the cast....Dang...thought I taught you better than that.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> SO...What did you hit?


Last I heard was 2 SUVs, 3 seagulls and got bowed up on a German sheperd


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Last I heard was 2 SUVs, 3 seagulls and got bowed up on a German sheperd


Shooter, don't be saying stuffs like that about Al and Neil. They're sensitive kinda guys. They're not as thick skinned as I am.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Shooter, don't be saying stuffs like that about Al and Neil. They're sensitive kinda guys. They're not as thick skinned as I am.


Now wait a second, last time I talked to ya, you said they were thick headed,,, so now which is it


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Im going to get a heaver and a reel i want to start throwing casting reels 

my buddy lets me throw his some times and now im hooked 

any segs on a reel to get


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

If you want alot of distance Matt, you know to get a graphite rod, or a mixture. the big old school heavers like the one I let you throw, are not gread distance achievers.

Why do you think I'm getting a stellar lite?


Get a daiwa 30shv, and put a slsh handle on it.


Jesse


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

The SHV is a good fishing reel, without doubt, but if you want to be getting into casting for distance, I would suggest a real with more control will suit you better. The Daiwa reels cast well with sufficient braking with oils or centrifugal blocks, but they do not let you change this setup between or during the casts. For this you need magnets. Take a look at the tournament casters and you will see them using ABU 6500CT Mag Elite, 5500, Rockets or something similar. These can be used out of the box to acheive good distances or modified with a more controllable/variable magnetic brake system like the Benfield or Chris Macey systems. Changing the oil to Yellow Rocket Fuel will make the reel run faster but this can be controlled by the use of the magnets. The mags stop the reel racing too fast at the start of the cast, but can be backed off during the cast to allow the reel to speed up as line is pulled off, giving less spool braking and easier line flow.

Some of the guys then change the cage of the reel which they feel makes it stronger, but a lot of other guys don't change it.

These reels can be got at a reasonable price from e-bay. I just bought a brand new one for 60 pounds sterling.


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

Just found this one.....

http://www.breakawayusa.com/howto.htm


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Because of back issues I can not do a pendulum cast. I can do a stiff turning Off the Ground and I still hit very nice numbers with it using my everyday fishing gear. (On saturday I was averaging 610 - 630 with a couple hits out to 640, one to 650, spinner with braid)

As many have said, the OTG is the foundation for the pendulum and practicing and refining your OTG will not only have you casting further quicker, it will lead to a better pendulum motion once you progress to that.

It is possible to start with the pendulum but without someone who knows what they are doing instructing you, you can induce some very bad habits into a self-taught cast that will be tough to overcome later.

Concentrate on your OTG, you will reap many rewards later.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

good distance for break-offs,how far with line still attached? lol


----------

